# Problema con amplificador Vieta Uno AT-233



## moises95 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tengo un amplificador stereo creo que de  90watts. Tiene 4 transistores TO-3 (90watts cada uno). El problema es que cuando subo mucho el volumen o le pongo los grabes al maximo desde el amplificador, el volumen se afloja bastante y empieza a distorcionar. He comprobado que los transistores tipo TO-3  se calientan mucho en el momento que subo volumen o pongo alto los grabes. Los 4 transistores estan en el mismo disipador. Y el volumen no es digital es subiendo y bajando desde un potenciometro.

¿Como puedo solucionar el problema de la bajada de volumen al subirlo mucho o ponerle grabes?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 1, 2011)

Que sensibildad tiene el amplificador? que nivel de señal le estas metiendo?
Que marca y modelo es? subi fotos del mismo, en el aire se pueden hacer mil conjeturas, podemos ayudr peo  se necesita información, ya que no lo tenemos en nuestra mesa de trabajo, donde en un trist te decimos cual es el problema.

Por favor paso los datos, ah que impedancia de salida figura en el equipo? que impedancia tienen los parlantes que le estas colgando? es uno solo por canal? o hay más de uno, si es asi como fue echa la conección? y cuantos son?

Responder detalladamete a cada pregunta ya que cada una es de vital importancia por lo antedicho, sin omitir ninguna


----------



## moises95 (Jun 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Que sensibildad tiene el amplificador? que nivel de señal le estas metiendo?
> Que marca y modelo es? subi fotos del mismo, en el aire se pueden hacer mil conjeturas, podemos ayudr peo  se necesita información, ya que no lo tenemos en nuestra mesa de trabajo, donde en un trist te decimos cual es el problema.
> 
> Por favor paso los datos, ah que impedancia de salida figura en el equipo? que impedancia tienen los parlantes que le estas colgando? es uno solo por canal? o hay más de uno, si es asi como fue echa la conección? y cuantos son?
> ...




¿Como se la sensibilidad y nivel de señal?. Mientras voy a por los demas datos.



pandacba dijo:


> Que sensibildad tiene el amplificador? que nivel de señal le estas metiendo?
> Que marca y modelo es? subi fotos del mismo, en el aire se pueden hacer mil conjeturas, podemos ayudr peo  se necesita información, ya que no lo tenemos en nuestra mesa de trabajo, donde en un trist te decimos cual es el problema.
> 
> Por favor paso los datos, ah que impedancia de salida figura en el equipo? que impedancia tienen los parlantes que le estas colgando? es uno solo por canal? o hay más de uno, si es asi como fue echa la conección? y cuantos son?
> ...



Datos e imagenes
Sensibilidad: Explicame como obtener ese dato
Nivel de señal: Lo mismo de arriba
Modelo y marca:  Vieta Uno AT-233
Impedancia de salida: Me parece que son 8 homios.
La impedancia del parlante puesto es 8 homios.
1 solo parlante por canal. Aunque del sistema A solo funciona un canal, el otro no suena. Y del sistema B me parece que ninguno. por lo que ahora solo tiene un canal en funcionamiento y un altavoz. 

Las imagenes:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2011)

Podrias empezar midiendo la tensión de la fuente en vacío y con bastante volumen y graves.

Ojalá no sean los electrolíticos secos

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrias empezar midiendo la tensión de la fuente en vacío y con bastante volumen y graves.......



También podrías hacer las conexiones de parlante mas prolijas.


----------



## itzcena54 (Jun 1, 2011)

Si se te distorciona el volumen y el tono, estas exigiendo mas potencia a la funete podrias descartar primero la fuente tal vez haya caida de tension al subirlo al maximo , y no le este llegando correctamente el voltaje, que trafo estas usando?..... cuantos Amperes, etc


----------



## moises95 (Jun 2, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrias empezar midiendo la tensión de la fuente en vacío y con bastante volumen y graves.
> 
> Ojalá no sean los electrolíticos secos
> 
> Saludos !



Hay van las tensiones! 

En vacio: 59,4 voltios. 
A toda voz y grabes: 55 Voltios. Tambien varia entre 55 y 59 voltios, todo el rato cambiando.



itzcena54 dijo:


> Si se te distorciona el volumen y el tono, estas exigiendo mas potencia a la funete podrias descartar primero la fuente tal vez haya caida de tension al subirlo al maximo , y no le este llegando correctamente el voltaje, que trafo estas usando?..... cuantos Amperes, etc



el transformador segun mido da 59,4 voltios, amperios no pone nada.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 2, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> . . . El problema es que cuando  subo mucho el volumen o le pongo los grabes al maximo desde el  amplificador, el volumen se afloja bastante y empieza a distorcionar . . .



La potencia maxima de un amplificador se mide teniendo en cuenta varios parametros, el mas importante es el porcentaje de distorsion; y no es lo mismo que abrir todo el control de volumen.



user300 dijo:


> . . . En vacio: 59,4 voltios . . .



Si ese voltaje es de una fuente simple, no se haga ilusiones que alcanzara los 90W (¿rms, pico, o imaginarios?).


----------



## moises95 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Si ese voltaje es de una fuente simple, no se haga ilusiones que alcanzara los 90W (¿rms, pico, o imaginarios?).



Los 4 transistores pone que son  de 90w cada uno. Ahora nose si son RMS o Picos. Bueno da igual  la potencia ahora lo que me importa ahora es arreglar la perdida de fuerza del volumen. Al principio lo pongo a la mitad y suena muy fuerte y perfectisimo sin distorcion y ahora al minuto o menos se baja una pecha el volumen y distorciona.

Por eso que hay un problema en el amplificador, algo esta mal. Ya que se ve que el amplificador es capaz de sonar fuerte y bien a mitad de volumen o casi al maximo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2011)

Un amplificador de fuente sencilla a 60 Vdc y con 8 ohms de parlante es de mas o menos 45 Watts.

En 4 ohms podría andar por los 90 Watts. Peeeeerooooo 

Lo de sistema A o sistema B , es solo una llave doble inversora de cambio , podés reemplazarla o anularla.

Cambiale los tres capacitores esos GRANDES de 2500 uF / 64 Vdc y ponele de 4700 uF por 64 Vdc o más volts. Parece ser uno de la fuente y los otros dos de salida.

Todavía no tires los capacitores viejos 

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 2, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> . . . Al principio lo pongo a la mitad y suena muy fuerte y perfectisimo sin distorcion y ahora al minuto o menos se baja una pecha el volumen y distorciona . . .



Es muy probable que al amplificador le aplicaron bestialmente, una señal excesiva; y por esa razon presenta el problema descrito anteriormente.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 2, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un amplificador de fuente sencilla a 60 Vdc y con 8 ohms de parlante es de mas o menos 45 Watts.
> 
> En 4 ohms podría andar por los 90 Watts. Peeeeerooooo
> 
> ...



Bueno, buscare haber si los tengo por hay, sino los comprare. Si le cambio los capacitadores y sigue igual ¿Cual seria el problema? Ah, porque solo me suena el derecho? he probado los demas y no funciona. Ni izquierdo del A ni derecho izquierdo del B



Mandrake dijo:


> Es muy probable que al amplificador le aplicaron bestialmente, una señal excesiva; y por esa razon presenta el problema descrito anteriormente.



Yo no puedo decir que le hayan hecho eso porque me lo han dado asin. Como son 45watts lo quiero arreglar que me he quedado sin ningun ampli.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2011)

De acuerdo a los datos es un amplificador de 35+35W, lo que no me pusiste que le pones de señal de entrada, ya que la mayoria de los dispositivos, de hoy tienen en la saliad un 1V y más inclusive, mientras que esos años no habia nada que   entregara semejante nivel de señal por ello se utilzaba un pre, indica en que entrada ingresas la fuente de señal para poder guiarte, la falla me sa la sensación de ser saturación, ya que la mayoria de los equipos amplificadores de la época tenian una sensibilidad de entrada entre 400mV y 700mV en la entrada del amplificador, mientras que era mucho menor en las otras entradas, por ejemplo 5mV en la entrada RIIA 250mV en la enrada radio, 500mv en la entrada fono cristal, 50mV en la entrada micrófono. Si coloco en cualcquiera de ellas una salida de un Ipod, un mp3 o cualquiero otro artefacto como una compactera tengo más de 1V por lo tanto a cierto volumen comenzara la saturación y se calentaran los transistores de salida


----------



## moises95 (Jun 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> De acuerdo a los datos es un amplificador de 35+35W, lo que no me pusiste que le pones de señal de entrada, ya que la mayoria de los dispositivos, de hoy tienen en la saliad un 1V y más inclusive, mientras que esos años no habia nada que   entregara semejante nivel de señal por ello se utilzaba un pre, indica en que entrada ingresas la fuente de señal para poder guiarte, la falla me sa la sensación de ser saturación, ya que la mayoria de los equipos amplificadores de la época tenian una sensibilidad de entrada entre 400mV y 700mV en la entrada del amplificador, mientras que era mucho menor en las otras entradas, por ejemplo 5mV en la entrada RIIA 250mV en la enrada radio, 500mv en la entrada fono cristal, 50mV en la entrada micrófono. Si coloco en cualcquiera de ellas una salida de un Ipod, un mp3 o cualquiero otro artefacto como una compactera tengo más de 1V por lo tanto a cierto volumen comenzara la saturación y se calentaran los transistores de salida



Lo tengo conectado al auxiliar, no se cuantos mV son los que aguanta hay pero sera poco ¿No?. Pero que no es a cualquier volumen, por ejemplo si lo tengo al 15% de volumen coje y se baja y si lo subo satura.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jun 2, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Tengo un amplificador stereo creo que de  90watts. Tiene 4 transistores TO-3 (90watts cada uno). El problema es que cuando subo mucho el volumen o le pongo los grabes al maximo desde el amplificador, el volumen se afloja bastante y empieza a distorcionar. He comprobado que los transistores tipo TO-3  se calientan mucho en el momento que subo volumen o pongo alto los grabes. Los 4 transistores estan en el mismo disipador. Y el volumen no es digital es subiendo y bajando desde un potenciometro.
> 
> ¿Como puedo solucionar el problema de la bajada de volumen al subirlo mucho o ponerle grabes?



empezaria combiando todos los electroliticos ....que como se ven tienen mas de 20 años ...secos...segundo como dice fogonazo las conecciones de parlantes estas desprolijas ...estaña los cables y despues ponelos en la bornera de salida fijate .revisa el electrolitico de la entrada de señal


----------



## moises95 (Jun 2, 2011)

mario mza dijo:


> empezaria combiando todos los electroliticos ....que como se ven tienen mas de 20 años ...secos...segundo como dice fogonazo las conecciones de parlantes estas desprolijas ...estaña los cables y despues ponelos en la bornera de salida fijate .revisa el electrolitico de la entrada de señal



Bueno tonces que hago, 1º me dicen que cambie lso 3 capacitores GRandes. 2º los electroliticos que estan secos. 3º que es de la sensibilidad de entrada. 

¿Con cual me quedo?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2011)

La sensibilidd de entrada, es la máxima señal admisible para máxima potencia, es decir la cantidad de mV necesarios para que entregue 35W sobre los 8ohms si te pasas de ese valor el equipo satura

Entrar a cambiar sin ton ni son es de cambiapiezas, uno debe asegurarse que los electroliciticos estan mal antes de entrar a cambiar, los electróliticos de esos años son mucho mejores que los actuales y si estan buenos ni los cambies, como te varia muy poco la tensión de fuente no cambiaria los electroliticos esta dentro de valores razonables, para estar seguro deberias tener o un medidor de ESR y un capacímetro.

Antes de hacer ningún cambio hace lo siguiente, ubica los capacitores que estan en la salida de los parlantes, en las fotos serian los que estan a cada lado, de un lado del capacitor el lado de masa este va la salidad de parlante, del otro lado va a la unión de las resistencias de 0.5ohms alli en ese punto medi que tensión tenes respectod de masa


----------



## moises95 (Jun 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> La sensibilidd de entrada, es la máxima señal admisible para máxima potencia, es decir la cantidad de mV necesarios para que entregue 35W sobre los 8ohms si te pasas de ese valor el equipo satura
> 
> Entrar a cambiar sin ton ni son es de cambiapiezas, uno debe asegurarse que los electroliciticos estan mal antes de entrar a cambiar, los electróliticos de esos años son mucho mejores que los actuales y si estan buenos ni los cambies, como te varia muy poco la tensión de fuente no cambiaria los electroliticos esta dentro de valores razonables, para estar seguro deberias tener o un medidor de ESR y un capacímetro.
> 
> Antes de hacer ningún cambio hace lo siguiente, ubica los capacitores que estan en la salida de los parlantes, en las fotos serian los que estan a cada lado, de un lado del capacitor el lado de masa este va la salidad de parlante, del otro lado va a la unión de las resistencias de 0.5ohms alli en ese punto medi que tensión tenes respectod de masa




En la resistencias me da 0V. Ninguna tension Y en los capacitadores da 2.0 3.0 2.5 , 30 y 50 voltios ecepto 3 o 4 que dan 0V


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Alli tendrias que tener la mitad de la fuente, estas midiendo en continua no?


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Alli tendrias que tener la mitad de la fuente, estas midiendo en continua no?



Si, en continua.



pandacba dijo:


> Alli tendrias que tener la mitad de la fuente, estas midiendo en continua no?



He comprobado que con el volumen al 0  y con entrada en funcionamiento al pasar un minuto o menos cuando le subo el volumen auqnue sea al 2  ya enpeiza a distorcionar y sonar flojo. 

¿Puede ser los componentes?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Pero no puede haber volumen si alli no tienes la mitad de la fuente, si alli hay 0v esta roto uno de los transistores de salida y si esta roto tiene que sonar mal a cualquier volumen


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Pero no puede haber volumen si alli no tienes la mitad de la fuente, si alli hay 0v esta roto uno de los transistores de salida y si esta roto tiene que sonar mal a cualquier volumen



Eso es lo qeu te estoy diciendo, suena mal a cualquier volumen cuando lleva unos segundos, es decir distorciona


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Entonces verifica los transistores de saliea y las Resistencias de 0.5 si una de ellas esta abierta, la que va al transistor que trabaja con la parte positiva, enontes tendras 0V o si esta en corto el transistor que va haca masa, verifica los transistores y las Resistencias entonces


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Entonces verifica los transistores de saliea y las Resistencias de 0.5 si una de ellas esta abierta, la que va al transistor que trabaja con la parte positiva, enontes tendras 0V o si esta en corto el transistor que va haca masa, verifica los transistores y las Resistencias entonces



Las dos resistencias de 0,5 dan 0v. los transistores como los verifico?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

las resistencias tenes que medirlas por ohms en la escala más baja, antes de medir juntas las puntas y ves que te marca, luego eso se lo restas a la lectura, nunca miden menos pero si pueden medir más o estar abiertas.

Sabes medir diodos con el tester? tenes que medir el diodo base/emisor y el diodo base/colector, 

Antes de hacer ninguana medición asegurate que los filtros de fuente y salia a parlante esten totalmene decargados si no chau tester....


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> las resistencias tenes que medirlas por ohms en la escala más baja, antes de medir juntas las puntas y ves que te marca, luego eso se lo restas a la lectura, nunca miden menos pero si pueden medir más o estar abiertas.
> 
> Sabes medir diodos con el tester? tenes que medir el diodo base/emisor y el diodo base/colector,
> 
> Antes de hacer ninguana medición asegurate que los filtros de fuente y salia a parlante esten totalmene decargados si no chau tester....



haber no entiendo, mido als resistencias en la escala mas baja y lo que me de le resto el que??  Uff medir diodos nose explicame un poco que hacer con el tester para medirlos. 

Por poco me lo cargo, se me fue un fusible por poner la rueda en un sitio equibocado del tester


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Los testers digitales dependiendo de la calidad del mismo, no suelen medir 0ohm en la escala más baja por eso se juntan las puntas y se mira cuanto marca el display, luego se mide y a ese valor se le resta el valor leido con las puntas unidas
Va un ejemplo junto las puntas y me marca 1.9ohms si la R esta en buen estado obtendre una lectura en el display de 2.4 ohms, resto los 1.9 y tengo los .5ohm  que es el valor correcto.
Si al juntarlas el display te marca 000.0 listo no hace falta restar nada .


El tema es que si no sabes electrónica básica vas más muerto que vivo con esto, tenes que identificar los transistores de salida que modleo son y si ambos son por ejeplo NPN o si son complementariso NPN/PNP, según sea eso sea la forma de medirlo.

Fijate aqui se explica con fotos como hacerlo http://www.neoteo.com/midiendo-diodos-y-transistores-15335


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Los testers digitales dependiendo de la calidad del mismo, no suelen medir 0ohm en la escala más baja por eso se juntan las puntas y se mira cuanto marca el display, luego se mide y a ese valor se le resta el valor leido con las puntas unidas
> Va un ejemplo junto las puntas y me marca 1.9ohms si la R esta en buen estado obtendre una lectura en el display de 2.4 ohms, resto los 1.9 y tengo los .5ohm  que es el valor correcto.
> Si al juntarlas el display te marca 000.0 listo no hace falta restar nada .
> 
> ...



No, en mi tester no tengo que restar nada me da 0 juntando puntas y he meido al resistencia que em da 1 homio. Ahora voy a por los transsistores haber si me entero.



pandacba dijo:


> Los testers digitales dependiendo de la calidad del mismo, no suelen medir 0ohm en la escala más baja por eso se juntan las puntas y se mira cuanto marca el display, luego se mide y a ese valor se le resta el valor leido con las puntas unidas
> Va un ejemplo junto las puntas y me marca 1.9ohms si la R esta en buen estado obtendre una lectura en el display de 2.4 ohms, resto los 1.9 y tengo los .5ohm  que es el valor correcto.
> Si al juntarlas el display te marca 000.0 listo no hace falta restar nada .
> 
> ...



aH otra cosa he peusot el tester en HFe y he medido 2 transistores y da 960 y 954 no se que es eso pero si te sirve... Bueno voy a ver lo de medir esos transistores


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

El Hfe es para medir la gancia, una caracteristica de los transistores, cada R te da 1 ohm? si es asi estan desvalorizadas, según la foto que subiste en las misma dice claramnte .5ohms


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El Hfe es para medir la gancia, una caracteristica de los transistores, cada R te da 1 ohm? si es asi estan desvalorizadas, según la foto que subiste en las misma dice claramnte .5ohms



Quiere decir que no funcionan bien? o que les pasa? Si, 5 homns son  los que pone en la foto. Bueno segun veo ya se donde colocar el tester para medir los transistores TO-3 . Tnego que medir base y emisor no?



pandacba dijo:


> El tema es que si no sabes electrónica básica vas más muerto que vivo con esto, tenes que identificar los transistores de salida que modleo son y si ambos son por ejeplo NPN o si son complementariso NPN/PNP, según sea eso sea la forma de medirlo.
> 
> [/URL]



Ya he medido los dos primeros transistores, los de arriba del todo.  Me parece que en base y colector como dice las imagenes. Pero cad auno da un resultado distinto

El derecho me da 523 y el izquierdo me da 364

Y el izquierdo de abajo que no se si lo he medio bien me ha dato setecientos noseque


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Fijate bien dice 0'5Ω es decir la mitad de 1 ohm.
el cable celese es la base, el cable verde el colector y el amarillo el emisor, pero vas a tener que medir en los dos sentidos si no sabes que modelo de transistor lleva dos mediciones una B/E y la otra B/C por ultimo se mide C/E no debe marcar nada o un valor muy alto, si hay dudas vas a tener que desmontarlos y medir uno a uno


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate bien dice 0'5Ω es decir la mitad de 1 ohm.
> el cable celese es la base, el cable verde el colector y el amarillo el emisor, pero vas a tener que medir en los dos sentidos si no sabes que modelo de transistor lleva dos mediciones una B/E y la otra B/C por ultimo se mide C/E no debe marcar nada o un valor muy alto, si hay dudas vas a tener que desmontarlos y medir uno a uno



Pero da 1 ohm es mas de la mitad. Venga ya entiendo como medir, voy a ello y en 5 mins vuelvo con resultados.



pandacba dijo:


> Fijate bien dice 0'5Ω es decir la mitad de 1 ohm.
> el cable celese es la base, el cable verde el colector y el amarillo el emisor, pero vas a tener que medir en los dos sentidos si no sabes que modelo de transistor lleva dos mediciones una B/E y la otra B/C por ultimo se mide C/E no debe marcar nada o un valor muy alto, si hay dudas vas a tener que desmontarlos y medir uno a uno



Hay van los resultados  TRANSISTOR 1 DERECHO:  B/C 372  B/E 228  C/E 772
                                 TRANSISTOR 2 IZQUIERDO: B/C 363  B/E 228  C/E 376


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

El transitor 2 mide muy bajo y el otro no mide bien, sacalos casi seguro el 2 esta dañado


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El transitor 2 mide muy bajo y el otro no mide bien, sacalos casi seguro el 2 esta dañado



Una vez sacados que hago con ellos?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Fijate que dice en las caracteristicias y marcalos para no confundirlos  y pasame lo que dice


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

Son los dos iguales. Que quieres que te diga de ellos? Las medidas o el identificador del tranasistor?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

El identificador y pone el tester por 2k y medi el numero dos primreo C/E en ambos sentidos y decime


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El identificador y pone el tester por 2k y medi el numero dos primreo C/E en ambos sentidos y decime



derecho: 2n3055 y debajo del tranasistor pone 8523
izquierdo 2n3055 y debajo pone 8414


C/E 377 el transistor 2 y en el otro sentido da un valor grande que no aparace nada en 2k


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

OK no tiene que maracar nada por 2K en ninguno de los dos sentidos, esta dañado, te aconsejo cmabiar ambos por las dudas y las R de .5ohms y ya con eso tendras andando ese lado del amplificador, si queres saca los del otro lado marcalos para saber que son del otro canal y repeti las medicones, C/E por 2K no deben medir nada si miden estan rotos, aprovecha y medi las otras Resistencias de .5ohms y fijate si no miden bien tambien habra que cambiarlas

Antes de armar el canal vamos ha hacer otras mediciones, que ya te dire como hacerlas


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> OK no tiene que maracar nada por 2K en ninguno de los dos sentidos, esta dañado, te aconsejo cmabiar ambos por las dudas y las R de .5ohms y ya con eso tendras andando ese lado del amplificador, si queres saca los del otro lado marcalos para saber que son del otro canal y repeti las medicones, C/E por 2K no deben medir nada si miden estan rotos, aprovecha y medi las otras Resistencias de .5ohms y fijate si no miden bien tambien habra que cambiarlas
> 
> Antes de armar el canal vamos ha hacer otras mediciones, que ya te dire como hacerlas



Bueno tonces quito los dos de arriba que estan dañados. Los dos de abajo que son iguales los mido y si no estan dañados ¿Que hago? ¿Los pongo arriba?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

No todavia no, sacalos y medilos casi seguros que tambien estan mal

Estoy seguro de ellos porque los dos de un lado son de un canal y los dos del otro lado son los del otro canal fijate como van los manojos de cables hacaia la izquierda y hacia la derecha


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No todavia no, sacalos y medilos casi seguros que tambien estan mal
> 
> Estoy seguro de ellos porque los dos de un lado son de un canal y los dos del otro lado son los del otro canal fijate como van los manojos de cables hacaia la izquierda y hacia la derecha



Ok, Mañana sabado te doy las medidas. Tengo que dormir 1:28 de la noche en spain.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

OK mañana seguimos


----------



## moises95 (Jun 4, 2011)

He medido los dos transistores de abajo, en 2K, por un lado da igual que arriba y por otro no da nada. Entonces ¿Rotos?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

Uno si esta roto el otro al menos no tiene corte entre C/E, entonces lo mejor es cambiar los 4, fijate el tema de las resistencias si miden más de .5 ohms cambialas, pero antes de ponerlo en marcha vamos a verificar que los drivers no esten dañados, para ello tenes que ubicar la entrada de señal de cada canal a la placa y poner un puente a masa, con eso garantizamos que no amplifique nada, conectarlo y medir el punto medio de las R donce se une con el capacitor de salida y verificar que tengamos la mitad de la fuente


----------



## moises95 (Jun 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Uno si esta roto el otro al menos no tiene corte entre C/E, entonces lo mejor es cambiar los 4, fijate el tema de las resistencias si miden más de .5 ohms cambialas, pero antes de ponerlo en marcha vamos a verificar que los drivers no esten dañados, para ello tenes que ubicar la entrada de señal de cada canal a la placa y poner un puente a masa, con eso garantizamos que no amplifique nada, conectarlo y medir el punto medio de las R donce se une con el capacitor de salida y verificar que tengamos la mitad de la fuente



Me he perdido, puedes ir mas despacito y explicando mas?



			
				user300 dijo:
			
		

> Me he perdido, puedes ir mas despacito y explicando mas?



Cambio los 4 tranasistores no? y lo demas no entiendo



pandacba dijo:


> Uno si esta roto el otro al menos no tiene corte entre C/E, entonces lo mejor es cambiar los 4, fijate el tema de las resistencias si miden más de .5 ohms cambialas, pero antes de ponerlo en marcha vamos a verificar que los drivers no esten dañados, para ello tenes que ubicar la entrada de señal de cada canal a la placa y poner un puente a masa, con eso garantizamos que no amplifique nada, conectarlo y medir el punto medio de las R donce se une con el capacitor de salida y verificar que tengamos la mitad de la fuente




Haber encuentro la entrada de señal en la placa y un pueste a masa?? eos que es?. Me pierdo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

no montes aún los transistores de salida, solo cambia las resistencias de .05ohms
esa placa es el amplificador en si, hay otra parte que es el preamplificador y que se comunica con la etapa de potencia mediante el potemciometro de volumen. del terminal central del potenciometro de volumen sale un calbe mayado a la placa uno de cada sección del potenciometro de volumen, alli donde se conecta es la entrada de señal de la placa de potencia que estamos arreglando. alli sobre la placa entre ese punto de entrada de señal y masa pon un puente, un trozo de cable un terminal de resitencia de tal manera que la entrada quede a masa en ambos canales hay que hacer lo mismo.

Una vez echo eso y ya puestas las resistencias, enciendes el aparato sin colocar parlantes y en el punto donde se unen las resistencias de .05 ohms con el capacitor de salida, mides por tensión continua y debes tener la mitad de la fuente, si tienes 55V de fuente debes tener alli 22.5V, si tienes voltajes diferentes anotalo y los pasas aqui


----------



## moises95 (Jun 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> no montes aún los transistores de salida, solo cambia las resistencias de .05ohms
> esa placa es el amplificador en si, hay otra parte que es el preamplificador y que se comunica con la etapa de potencia mediante el potemciometro de volumen. del terminal central del potenciometro de volumen sale un calbe mayado a la placa uno de cada sección del potenciometro de volumen, alli donde se conecta es la entrada de señal de la placa de potencia que estamos arreglando. alli sobre la placa entre ese punto de entrada de señal y masa pon un puente, un trozo de cable un terminal de resitencia de tal manera que la entrada quede a masa en ambos canales hay que hacer lo mismo.
> 
> Una vez echo eso y ya puestas las resistencias, enciendes el aparato sin colocar parlantes y en el punto donde se unen las resistencias de .05 ohms con el capacitor de salida, mides por tensión continua y debes tener la mitad de la fuente, si tienes 55V de fuente debes tener alli 22.5V, si tienes voltajes diferentes anotalo y los pasas aqui



Te entiendo perfectamente asta la parte del puente, haber, en la placa en el punto de entrada de señal y masa pongo un puente ¿Pero que es un puente? Segun entiendo tengo que poner la entrada positiva de señal a la legativa mediante un puente ¿No? ¿Pero dime que es el puente


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

Un trozo de cable o terminal de resistencia, diodo o capacitor que une la entrada de señal con la masa


----------



## moises95 (Jun 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Un trozo de cable o terminal de resistencia, diodo o capacitor que une la entrada de señal con la masa



Un cable que una la entrada de señal con la masa. ¿La masa es el negativo o ground ¿no?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

asi es, tal cual


----------



## moises95 (Jun 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> asi es, tal cual



Oki, voy a ello. El problema es que no se si encontrare por hay perdidas resistencias de 0,5 sino tendre que esperar al lunes a comprarlas


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

Si miden más pero lo mismo, podes hacer lo mismo la medición, para asi saber si no debes comprar algo más


----------



## moises95 (Jun 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si miden más pero lo mismo, podes hacer lo mismo la medición, para asi saber si no debes comprar algo más



No te entiendo. Haber estan rotas esoas dos resistencia no? Por cuantos homios las cambio?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

Las que mediste me dijiste que cada una tenia un ohm, es decir el doble de lo que debe tener, pero si ahora no tenes para cambiarla a esas dejalas y hace la medición de ese lado, del otro lado no  me comentaste que valor tenian si miden más o menos lo mismo ambas podes dejarlas a los fines de hacer las medidas, necesito saber que tensión hay alli para saber si no hay otro transistor o resistencia dañado


----------



## moises95 (Jun 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Las que mediste me dijiste que cada una tenia un ohm, es decir el doble de lo que debe tener, pero si ahora no tenes para cambiarla a esas dejalas y hace la medición de ese lado, del otro lado no  me comentaste que valor tenian si miden más o menos lo mismo ambas podes dejarlas a los fines de hacer las medidas, necesito saber que tensión hay alli para saber si no hay otro transistor o resistencia dañado



Entonces te doy las medidas de la otra zona no? Compruebo resistencias y tension y te digo.

Que fallo he tenido, junte el + y el - en 2k por lo que me dava 000 para restar ahora que lo pongo en 200hms me da 0,5 quiere decir que 1hom menos 0,5 = a 0,5 homs por lo que la resistencia esta correcta ¿No es asin? 

Hablando de la otra parte, las resistencias me dan 1 homs quitandole el 0,5 queda 0,5hms he medido tension en una de ellas y da 0, he medido tension en la que estra detras del condesador grande y me da 32 voltios.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

Correcto si las 4 te miden 1 ohms estan correctas, ahora donde te mide 0V en esa unión tenemos el drive del lado de masa dañado posiblemente, asi que tendras que revisar los transistores driver, esos si son uno nPn y el otroPnP


----------



## moises95 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Correcto si las 4 te miden 1 ohms estan correctas, ahora donde te mide 0V en esa unión tenemos el drive del lado de masa dañado posiblemente, asi que tendras que revisar los transistores driver, esos si son uno nPn y el otroPnP



Los tranasitores pno son esos negros de 3 patillas ¿no? que sus conexiones son:
C B E

¿no?

Bueno tonces tengo que medir con los tres tipos de mediciones B/C, B/E C/Ey todo eso ¿no? Voy a ello y te paso las medidas


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Si hace las mediciones, pero recorda que uno de ellos es PnP y el otro nPn, este último se mide como hiciste los grandes, y el otro el PnP con las puntas invertidas, ah y pone que son, lo que esta escrito en la cápsula


----------



## moises95 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si hace las mediciones, pero recorda que uno de ellos es PnP y el otro nPn, este último se mide como hiciste los grandes, y el otro el PnP con las puntas invertidas, ah y pone que son, lo que esta escrito en la cápsula



Oki, lo are, mañana haber si puedo, y los 4 transistores rotos hay que ponerlos nuevos ¿No?. Yo de esos no tengo ninguno. ¿Son caros?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Si los grandes tendras que comprar los cuatro, pero antes de instalarlos tenemso que ver que otro esta roto porque si no se dañaran los grandes de nuevo, por eso es necesario que midas los drivers y me pases lo que dice en ellos asi te digo cual es npn  y cual es pnp


----------



## moises95 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si los grandes tendras que comprar los cuatro, pero antes de instalarlos tenemso que ver que otro esta roto porque si no se dañaran los grandes de nuevo, por eso es necesario que midas los drivers y me pases lo que dice en ellos asi te digo cual es npn  y cual es pnp



Venga, voy a medir haber si me da tiempo, sino tendra que ser mañana. Ah, los transistores 2n3050 (los 4 rotos) cuestan baratos?? esuqe he visot por internet que cuestan 70 euros, que pasada.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Son más baratos que otros que son más grandes, pero ese precio me parece muy alto por aqui cuestan fracción de euro fijate bien donde vas a comprar pregunta en varios lados y procura que sean de Oh semicundor o Motorlola(es lo mismo) o ST o alguna marca reconocida de semiconductores


----------



## moises95 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Son más baratos que otros que son más grandes, pero ese precio me parece muy alto por aqui cuestan fracción de euro fijate bien donde vas a comprar pregunta en varios lados y procura que sean de Oh semicundor o Motorlola(es lo mismo) o ST o alguna marca reconocida de semiconductores



Oki, haber si tienen una de esas marcas, tonces costan 1 o 2 euros no? yo esque voy a la tienda "electronica 90, me parece de confianza en cuando a componentes electronicos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Mira por aqui para que tengas una idea http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=2n3055


----------



## moises95 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Mira por aqui para que tengas una idea http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=2n3055



Hay es visto un tal transistor a 1 euros, 20, 10... quiere decir que el 2n3050 puede costar eso no? uno de esos 3 precios


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

La idea es no pagar demás algo que no vale tanto, para tener una idea concreta mira en la pagina de llitle diode de inglaterra que alli tiene precios y estan acorde a la mercaderia


----------



## moises95 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> La idea es no pagar demás algo que no vale tanto, para tener una idea concreta mira en la pagina de llitle diode de inglaterra que alli tiene precios y estan acorde a la mercaderia



Que raro, en ningun sitio aparece el 2n3050 pero he visto algunos de ese tipo de transitores en la web que me has dado. Bueno haber si tienen en la tienda. Hoy ya alamejor no me da tiempo medir los otros transistores, si eso mañana. Ah otra cosa, la punta positiva del tester en que patilla del transistor va? base colector o emisor?? explicame eso de las puntas del tester un poco.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Por eso necesito saber que transistores son, no todos llevan las patas igulaes, los ha EBC, ECB, BCE, etc


----------



## moises95 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por eso necesito saber que transistores son, no todos llevan las patas igulaes, los ha EBC, ECB, BCE, etc



ah, volvidé lo de darte el nombre del transistor, venga intento mirarlo despues y te los dejo para que me expliques, voy a cenar ya te digo despues.



pandacba dijo:


> Por eso necesito saber que transistores son, no todos llevan las patas igulaes, los ha EBC, ECB, BCE, etc



Son: MC 142, 152, 150C, 109C



pandacba dijo:


> Por eso necesito saber que transistores son, no todos llevan las patas igulaes, los ha EBC, ECB, BCE, etc



Uis que no son 2n3050 sino 2n3055 y debajo pone otra numeracion en cada uno pone una numeracion distinta, quiere decir que son distintos?? Si lo de la numeracion de abajo no importan tengo 2 transistores 2n3055 guardados, lo malo es que no se si funcionan, los saque de un ampli roto. Ya los comprobaremos si eso.

Otra cosa, cuando los valla a montar les tengo que poner un plastiquito que tenian?? esque tenian un plastiquito debajo los 4 transistores y la pasta termica esta seca seca. Ah, al montarlos da igual la forma que los coloque?? quiero decir que si lo pongo al reves no pasa nada

Alamejor voy mañana a comprar los 2 primeros, si no puedo voy otro dia y si eso compro los 4 incluido los componentes que vallan haciendo falta. Bueno mañana te doy las medidas de los otros transistores cuando me explique como se pone las puntas, arriba te puse cuales son. Mañana seguimos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Si tenes que ponerle eso que estaba entre el transistor y el disipador, ya que en un colector hay 55V y en el otro 27.5, y si se los monta sin ellos se producira un cortocircuito, los transistores no pueden ser invertidos, ya que  la patas no estan en el centro de la linea de la caja si no por debjao de medio de tal forma que solo pueden ir en una sola posición

Los números por debajo de la matricula de identificación  en este caso 2N3055 no son significativos a los efectos del tipo de transistor  y no lo deber tener en cuenta.

Sl la gras esta seca, consigue alcohol isopropílico y limpia bien el dispador y el ailante que va entre el transitor y el disipador, luego coloca grasa sisliconada debe haber de amba caras del ailante, puedes poner sobre el transistor primero luego colocas el aislante y colcoas más de ese lado y montas el transitor, ejerciendo una pequeña presión para que los pines clip entren en los receptaculos del zócalo luego colocas los dos tornillos


----------



## moises95 (Jun 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si tenes que ponerle eso que estaba entre el transistor y el disipador, ya que en un colector hay 55V y en el otro 27.5, y si se los monta sin ellos se producira un cortocircuito, los transistores no pueden ser invertidos, ya que  la patas no estan en el centro de la linea de la caja si no por debjao de medio de tal forma que solo pueden ir en una sola posición
> 
> Los números por debajo de la matricula de identificación  en este caso 2N3055 no son significativos a los efectos del tipo de transistor  y no lo deber tener en cuenta.
> 
> Sl la gras esta seca, consigue alcohol isopropílico y limpia bien el dispador y el ailante que va entre el transitor y el disipador, luego coloca grasa sisliconada debe haber de amba caras del ailante, puedes poner sobre el transistor primero luego colocas el aislante y colcoas más de ese lado y montas el transitor, ejerciendo una pequeña presión para que los pines clip entren en los receptaculos del zócalo luego colocas los dos tornillos



Oki, pero s ete al olvidado decirme como medir los tranasitores esos, arriba te deje la numeracion de cada. Ya he comprado dos transistores 2n3055, tengo otros 2 viejos que tengo que medir para comprobar, si no pues ya lo pedire nuevos. Bueno como se miden los otros?

Mientras mido los 2n3055  viejos que tenia guardado y te paso resultados. Ah los que he comprado son Toshiba.

pandacba dijo: Ver Mensaje

    Por eso necesito saber que transistores son, no todos llevan las patas igulaes, los ha EBC, ECB, BCE, etc

 Los transistores Son: MC 142, 152, 150C, 109C. Eso pone en cada uno.

Creo que los que tengo guardado tambien estan rotos, me dan: 1º b/C 397 1º B/E 227 1º C/E 606  2º B/C 360 2º B/E 227 2º C/E 606. 

Por ahora solo me queda verificar los que te he dicoh arriba el indentificador, espero a que me los expliques su medicion


----------



## pandacba (Jun 6, 2011)

Los otros no son trnasistores muy comunes, cual de ellos esta en realción directa con cada uno de los transistores de salida? debo ubicar el tipo para indicarte como hacerlo, de echo se miden igual que los otros  pero tenes que saber cual es npn y cual es pnp y a sus vez la disposición de los pines si saber eso no podras hacaerlo, yo si puedo ya que para medirlos utilizo un tester analógico que es mejor para medir transisotres que el digital y por otro lado teniendo la placa en mi mano sabria cuales NPN y cual es PNP, pero ninguna de las dos cosas es posible asi que necesito que solo me indiques cuales estan relacionados directametne con los transisotres de salida, o al menos sube una foto en la que pueda vera la disposición de los transistores de un lado y del otro


----------



## moises95 (Jun 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Los otros no son trnasistores muy comunes, cual de ellos esta en realción directa con cada uno de los transistores de salida? debo ubicar el tipo para indicarte como hacerlo, de echo se miden igual que los otros  pero tenes que saber cual es npn y cual es pnp y a sus vez la disposición de los pines si saber eso no podras hacaerlo, yo si puedo ya que para medirlos utilizo un tester analógico que es mejor para medir transisotres que el digital y por otro lado teniendo la placa en mi mano sabria cuales NPN y cual es PNP, pero ninguna de las dos cosas es posible asi que necesito que solo me indiques cuales estan relacionados directametne con los transisotres de salida, o al menos sube una foto en la que pueda vera la disposición de los transistores de un lado y del otro



Le are fotos para haber si puedes verlos.

Subiendo fotos!!

Aqui te dejo mas de cerca los transistores. Si quieres mas fotos de otra distancia o angulo pidemelas, nose si desde tal era las que me has pedido.

















No se si podras ver hay el recorrido hacia los transistores de salida, pero si no es asin seria mejor verificar todos. 

Ah otra cosa, al encender el ampli si los transistores de salida suena un ruido como MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM y un poco ronco. Eso es normal de no estar los transistores de salida no?? Cuando verifiquemos y montemos los transistores de salida ya se quitara eso no? ah habkando de ese ruido, ya lo tenia antes, el altavoz vibraba demaciado y hacia se ruido al poenrlo un pco ams de la mitad, ahora suena mas fuert y ronco ese ruido.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 7, 2011)

pandacba??. Si las patillas de los  transistores estan oxidados es malo?? Ah otra cosa, la pasta termica se la tengo que echar al transistor entero o solo a el rededor de las dos patillas??. Otra cosa los plasticos para los transistores, los plasticos eso que traian puesto los transistores, esos plastiquitos los venden?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2011)

sI vinen micas para cápsula TO3 metálica o vienen unos llamados pads que son de color gris, le pone la grasa  a la cara que asientatratando de cubri bien la superficie, le pones el aislante y repetis la operación, al apretarse saldra por los costados, eso se utilza porque tanto la superficie del disipador como la del transistor no es perfectamente plana y solo tocaria en algunos puntos siendo muy pobre la tranfereinca térmica, la grasa ayuda a tener un buen contacto entre las superficies.

Si el oxido es superficial y no ha dejado marcas no habri problemas pero si es un oxido importante, que no sale o ha dejado marcas, no seria conveninte utilzarlo con el zócalo que tiene clips, porque podria producir falsos contactos


----------



## moises95 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bueno, te tusbi fotos de los transistores, sabes ya cuales son como para explicarme como se miden? Ah y lee el post de arriba el de las fotos, lo del ruido que suena a mmmmmmm ronco, por los speakers


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2011)

No leiste bien la prueba sin los trasisotres de salida debe hacerse sin parlante
los driver son los MC142/152 poniedo la cala plana hacia abajo de tal forma que el bisel quede hacia arriba las patillas son BCE

El MC142 es nPn
El MC152 es PnP

para medirlos fijate el lugar que te deje de como se miden los transistores


----------



## moises95 (Jun 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No leiste bien la prueba sin los trasisotres de salida debe hacerse sin parlante
> los driver son los MC142/152 poniedo la cala plana hacia abajo de tal forma que el bisel quede hacia arriba las patillas son BCE
> 
> El MC142 es nPn
> ...



Vale, entonces el pnp se mide como los de salida y el nPn el distinto no? Te dejare despues los resultados de esos dos.

Segun veo en la web que me pasastes se miden los dos iguales, b/c  B/e  y el  C/E que no tiene conduccion midas como midas. Es asin ¿no?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

El nPn se mide como los de salida ya que también los de salida son nPn, el PnP se invierten las puntas y se mide de la misma manera


----------



## moises95 (Jun 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El nPn se mide como los de salida ya que también los de salida son nPn, el PnP se invierten las puntas y se mide de la misma manera



Tonces, nPn se mide:  B/C  base con el positivo y colector con el negativo ¿no? y en el PnP seria al contrario, base con negativo y colector con positivo ¿Es asin?


----------



## eca000 (Jun 8, 2011)

hola a todos, yo soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un poco conocimiento en electrónica; quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar, tengo un amplificador de audio de 400W , que trabaja en base a transistores,y el problema que tengo es que al encender el amplificador, el transformador empieza a botar humo, y no se el porque, nose si el problema es de fuente o si es el transformador, por favor espero me puedan dar alguna sugerencia del motivo porque es que el transformador bota humo, gracias a todos, les agradezco mucho por su ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

En el digital es como dices



eca000 dijo:


> el problema que tengo es que al encender el amplificador, el transformador empieza a botar humo, y no se el porque



Lamentablemente ya el transformador esta dañado, y tendras que hacerlo rebobinar, por otro lado el amplificador puede estar dañado

Para ayudarte con ello crea un post con la marca y modelo de tu equipo, dentro del nivel este(audio reparaciones)Bien venido al foro


----------



## moises95 (Jun 8, 2011)

Una cosa, ¿Como se el orden de las tres partes de un transistor? Porque cada uno tiene un orden no?? B C E........ C B E....  ¿no?  Solo por saberlo, ahora mismo ire a hacer las medidas de los transitores que me dijistes y te das dejare.

Hay voy con las medidas!

MC142  B/C  en 2k da Nada. Da 33k de resistencia. B/E en 2k no da nada. Da 344k de resistencia y en C/E 420 y en inversa Nada

El otro MC142 B/C 580 homs  B/E 270 homs  C/E  835/385 

El ultimo MC142  B/C no da nada en 2k, da 43k de resistencia. B/E 1170K de resistencia, en 2k no da nada y en C/E 433 Y Nada. 

Y el unico MC 152 B/C en 2k da 0 homios y en el maximo da 0 homios (No mide) B/E 417 homs Y C/E Nada y 446 homs


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

No ya te olvidaste como mediste los de salida, te deje un link con gráficos de como se mide, se pone en diodo, la prueba de 2k que te hice fue solo en C-E porque sospechaba que estaban en corto y si esta bien no mide nada

Por otro lado fijate que, cuando te dije que son los MC142/152 te mencione que poneindo la cara plana(donde esta la escritura hacia abajo) y el bisel hacia arriba la secuencia de los terminales es BCE


----------



## moises95 (Jun 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No ya te olvidaste como mediste los de salida, te deje un link con gráficos de como se mide, se pone en diodo, la prueba de 2k que te hice fue solo en C-E porque sospechaba que estaban en corto y si esta bien no mide nada
> 
> Por otro lado fijate que, cuando te dije que son los MC142/152 te mencione que poneindo la cara plana(donde esta la escritura hacia abajo) y el bisel hacia arriba la secuencia de los terminales es BCE



Entonces, pongo el tester en diodo, que es 2k, para los transistores nPn mido C-E y los otros PnP los mido b-c b-e c-e ¿no?. En el link que me pasastes muestra 3 imagenes, la primera midiendo un transistor en b-c, la segunda b-e y la tercera c-e, ahora que en los PnP pongo en base el negro y el rojo en colector ¿Es asin? Ahora pongo al cara de las letras mirando hacia abajo (hacia la placa) y la cara sin letras hacia arriba (hacia mi) y el base seria la primera patilla de la izquierda no?

¿Eh entendido bien ahora? He mirado la web esa y hay tres mediciones b-c b-e c-e esas tres o solo la c-3 a los transistores?

Me cuesta un poco entererarme de estas cosas, si no entendido bien intenta explicarmelo mas facil.

Ah una cosa, debajo d ela placa del amplificador hay soldadas uans cuantas resistencias y dos diodos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

No, en la escala por resistencia no te medira nada simplemente porque la tensión en la sección ohmetro e smuy baja para polarizar la juntura por eso no se utilza el ohmetro en los digitales para la prueba de semicondutores
en la función diodo, lo que medis es la tensión que cae en la juntura.
La otra medida que te hice hacer, es para saber si no estaba en corto el transistor en CE si esta bueno no mide nada pero si esta dañado mide resistencia o un corto directamente 
Son dos pruebas distintas nada que ver una con la otra.

Medilas y fijate que esen en su valor correcto, los diodos se miden en la función diodo tamibién para los valores correctos guiate por el link que te di


----------



## moises95 (Jun 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No, en la escala por resistencia no te medira nada simplemente porque la tensión en la sección ohmetro e smuy baja para polarizar la juntura por eso no se utilza el ohmetro en los digitales para la prueba de semicondutores
> en la función diodo, lo que medis es la tensión que cae en la juntura.
> La otra medida que te hice hacer, es para saber si no estaba en corto el transistor en CE si esta bueno no mide nada pero si esta dañado mide resistencia o un corto directamente
> Son dos pruebas distintas nada que ver una con la otra.
> ...



 pero los diodos son los transistores MC142.. ¿no? que se miden b-c b-e c-e en la funcion diodo ¿no? ¿He entendido bien?

Una cosa, en mi Tester, para irme a la funcion diodo tengo que irme con al ruedecita a donde hay un 2000homs y un simbolo de un diodo, las dos cosas en una misma parte.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

ah perfecto tu aclaración si medi BC y BE, CE emisor no debe medir nada para estar más seguro la CE emisor hacela por 2K o 20K debe medir infinito, ningún valor


----------



## moises95 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah vale, entoces esta informacion que te pongo aqui abajo es la correcta a hacer ¿no?
Una pregunta, si mido pro ejemplo C-E en 20k y a infinito, en 200k o mas tambien debe marcar infinito en vez de dar un resultado ¿no?

Para un nPn hago esto. B-C B-E y debe dar un resultado en diodo (rojo base negro colector y emisor), invierto las puntas y debe de dar abierto, ahora hago C-E invirtiendo las puntas tambien y en las dos pruebas debe dar abierto (Infinito) ¿Es asin la medicion del nPn? 

y del PnP pongo negra en base, roja en colector y debe dar un resultado,  ahora roja en emisor y otro resultado, invierto las puntas y en b-c y b-e debe dar Infinito. y en c-e invirtiendo als puntas debe dar infinit en las dos pruebas. ¿Es asin la medicion del PnP? 

Las pruebas en diodo, que en mio seria 2000 y diodo en la misma zona del multimetro. ¿No?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Si, en esa ubicación cuando juntas las puntas suena el buzzer?


----------



## moises95 (Jun 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si, en esa ubicación cuando juntas las puntas suena el buzzer?



Para que pite tengo que ponerlo en [200homs, pitido] las dos cosas en la misma zona del tester y hay si pita juntando las puntas

¿Hago als mediciones?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Si y ponelas por aqui


----------



## moises95 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hay voy con las medidas:

MC152 b/c 450, e infinito b/e 415 e infinito  c/e  455 e infinito

MC 142 (x1) B/C 422 e infinito,  b/e 1110 e infinito  c/e 430 e  infinito

MC142 (x2) b/c  386 y 854  b/e  248 y 350 c/e 398 y 591

MC 142 (x3) b/c 433 e infinito b/e 1170 e infinito c/e 438 e infinito

Me parece que el MC142 (x2) esta roto, ya que no da abierto en las pustas inversa de cada prueba ¿Es asin?

Las [X1 2 y 3] es solo por saber de que transistor hablamos, no es nada.

Te dejo abajo la hoja escaneada con las medidas, siempre las apuntos antes de pasartelas. Si queres mirala, aunque es lo mismo de arriba.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Si y aparte da valores muy bajos habra que cambiar los dos esos son baratos, primero averigua si los conseguis, si no avisame  y vemos que podemos poner en su lugar, tal vez en la tienda te ofrescan algún reemplazo

Al MC142 podes reemplazarlo por un TIP31B o C y al MC152 por un TIP32B o C

Hay muchos otros tienen que disipar como mínimo 3W ser de 80 o 100V y tienen que ser complementarios es decir uno NPN y el otro PNP

También los  BD241/242 B o C  y los BD243/244 B o C


----------



## moises95 (Jun 9, 2011)

Entonces solo cambiaremos el mc152 y el mc 142 (X2) ¿Los demas estan correctos?

Tonces le pidire los tip31B o C y el tip32b o C. Si no hubiese de esos le digo que me de uno con la misma funcion que el MC152 Y EL MC 142 ¿no? da igual el que em de siempre que tenga la funcion de los mc que sustitutire  ¿no?

Ah otra cosa, una vez cambiados esos,  monto ya los 4 transistores de salida?  

Y otra cosilla en la tienda electronica crees que venden plastiquillos para los transistores? son baratos los pastiquillos?

BD241/242 B o C para el mc142 ¿no? y el BD243/244 B o C para el MC152 ¿no?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

asi es, si pedilos como micas aislantes para cápsulas TO3 metálica, tambien vienen unos pad, son como d caucho siliconado, esos no llevan grasa

si proba con un canal primero pero sin poner parlantes en la salida y manteniendo el corto en la entrada


----------



## moises95 (Jun 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> asi es, si pedilos como micas aislantes para cápsulas TO3 metálica, tambien vienen unos pad, son como d caucho siliconado, esos no llevan grasa
> 
> si proba con un canal primero pero sin poner parlantes en la salida y manteniendo el corto en la entrada



No te entiendo, pongo los 4 transistores y ¿como compruebo que funcione sin poner los parlantes?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

Porque primero se hacen mediciones para ver que todo este bien, si algo esta mal el parlante puede resultar dañado.
Cuando se repara o se construye un amplificador siempre si o si puente en la entrada y sin parlantes, este porque tiene fuente simple, lleva un capacitor a la salida del parlante, pero si fuera fuente simetrica, al quedar desvalanceado como paso con tu ampli hubieran habido -30V en la linea de parlantes y al conectarlo hubiera resultado un cortocircuito, que hubiera dañado aún más al amplificador y hubieras tenido que comprar un parlante nuevo


----------



## moises95 (Jun 10, 2011)

No entiendo eso de medir haciendo un puente en la entrada.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

Como no lo entendes si eso ya lo hiciste?


----------



## moises95 (Jun 10, 2011)

No me acuerdo que hice, te refieres a lo de medir si a tal zona llega tal voltaje poniendo en masa? o a que te refieres.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

Debes prestar más atención ya que los pasos que te indique son fundamentales para la puesta en marcha
Creo que sabes que todo amplificdor tiene una entrada de señal, alli se la pone a masa mediante un puente y se enciend sin ningún parlante conectado, se alimenta de la red y se mide el famoso puento de unión de las R con el capacitor y se verifica que en ese punte tengas la mitad de la tensión  de la fuente


----------



## moises95 (Jun 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Debes prestar más atención ya que los pasos que te indique son fundamentales para la puesta en marcha
> Creo que sabes que todo amplificdor tiene una entrada de señal, alli se la pone a masa mediante un puente y se enciend sin ningún parlante conectado, se alimenta de la red y se mide el famoso puento de unión de las R con el capacitor y se verifica que en ese punte tengas la mitad de la tensión  de la fuente



¿Con que puente tengo que ponerlo a masa, o re refieres tirar un cable de positivo a negativo en la entrada?  Una vez eso colocaria punta roja en el puente y la negra en el capacitor?  ¿Que capacitor era?

Comprado, 2 transistores mas 2n3050 toshiba, y me ha dado el tip 32 y 33 C de ST ¿Los monto?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

En el post 47 esta explicado perfectamente y la medición no se hace poniendo la punta el puente
Se  hace poniendo la punta negra en la masa de la fuente o la salida y la roja en el lugar que se describe en el post 47 y anteriores


----------



## moises95 (Jun 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En el post 47 esta explicado perfectamente y la medición no se hace poniendo la punta el puente
> Se  hace poniendo la punta negra en la masa de la fuente o la salida y la roja en el lugar que se describe en el post 47 y anteriores



Ah, ya entiendo lo que tengo que hacer, mañana te pasare los resultados


----------



## moises95 (Jun 11, 2011)

Una cosa, la medicion la tengo que hacer con todos los componentes nuevos puestos?, todos lso transsistores nuevos. Porque si enciendo ahora sin los transistores de salida se achicharran los  transistores MC


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

Si, pone los transistores y hace las mediciones, para ver si hay que hacer algunos ajustes


----------



## moises95 (Jun 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si, pone los transistores y hace las mediciones, para ver si hay que hacer algunos ajustes



Ha ocurrido algo malo,  se ha metido fuego una resistencia de 28 homios, la que esta pegada a el capacitador muy grande de la izquierda. He encendido y en 2 segundos enpezo a salir fuego  y chispas de la resistencia

te señalo el puente hecho por si me he equibocado y la resistencia quemada, la foto que usare no es la actual. 

Con un cuadrado te señalo la resistencia que s eha quemado, con circulo te señalo los dos cables que he unido y de la forma que los he unido


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

Para ver que paso exactamente vas a tener que levantar la placa y enviarme una foto de la parte inferior asi puedo sacar el ciruito para anlizarlo y ver a donde va esa y porque se daño, si los puentes estan bien


----------



## moises95 (Jun 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Para ver que paso exactamente vas a tener que levantar la placa y enviarme una foto de la parte inferior asi puedo sacar el ciruito para anlizarlo y ver a donde va esa y porque se daño, si los puentes estan bien



Problema de tranistores solucionado, parece que lla funcionan bien,  estaban haciendo contacto con el disipdor, ahora tendre que sustituir la resistencia quemada ¿no?

¿Que colores eran la resistencia naranja verde verde? o naranja negro negro? Esque ya estropeada no mide. Si es con el verde son 3.3 Megahomios ¿Mucho, no? si es naranja negro negro son 30 homs

He probrado con 30 y ba mal porque se calientan demasiado los transistores de salida, seguramente sean 3,3 megahomios, ¿no?

Despues te dejare una foto de la parte inferior de la placa


----------



## moises95 (Jun 12, 2011)

1,3 megahomios, marron verder verde, por lo que veo en la foto. Conectando dos resistencias en serie aumento los homios ¿no?

Panda, hay van las imagenes del circuito, comprueba de que ha sido el fallo, aunque ademas de que los transitores de salida estaban haciendo contacto con el disipador puede quer algo hubiese mas mal ¿no? , mientras yo buscare una resistencia de 1,3 megahoms (naranje verde verde)

¿Vale? Dame alguna respuesta la que sea que parece que se ha quedado solo el tema
Circuito:




Quemado:





Que alguien me ayude, llevo dias sin recibir repsuesta!!

He puesto la resistencia (sustituta de la quemada)  de 1,3Mhoms y a los segundos por esa zona enpeiza a salir holor a oxido quemado un olor muy raro y muy malo y si sigo encendido sale humo de esa zona. Por los parlante tampoco suena nada, el amplificador ahora mismo esta en coma!! que peude ser el problema?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 15, 2011)

No has entendido que no debes colocar los parlantes, no hasta que este todo verificado.

Es importante que le prestes atención a eso, hasta que no te diga no los conectes porque los podes dañar seiamente


----------



## moises95 (Jun 16, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No has entendido que no debes colocar los parlantes, no hasta que este todo verificado.
> 
> Es importante que le prestes atención a eso, hasta que no te diga no los conectes porque los podes dañar seiamente



Vale no los conectare pero esque ya he cambiaod la resistencia y no se que hacer

¿Tengo que medir algo? Hacer alguna comprobacion o algo?

¿Mido la tension de donde me dijistes para ver si da la mitad de la fuente?


----------



## moises95 (Jun 16, 2011)

He encontraod lo que hecha humo!! es el transistor que hemos cambiado el que esta al lado del condensador grande del medio. ¿Cual es el problema? El transistor esta bien colocado y echa humo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 16, 2011)

El corto que hubo con los transistores de salida, hubo una sobrecarga y se puso en corto, tendras que cambiarlo y ver que el otro este sano y las resistencias asociadas


----------



## moises95 (Jun 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El corto que hubo con los transistores de salida, hubo una sobrecarga y se puso en corto, tendras que cambiarlo y ver que el otro este sano y las resistencias asociadas




La resistencia ya la he puesto nueva, pero echa humo el TIP. ¿tonces me he cargado los 4 de salida o verifico que esten correctos? 

El TIP31 O 32 el que echa humo al encender verifico que este correcto o se adra roto?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Medilos a todos para estar seguro


----------



## moises95 (Jun 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Medilos a todos para estar seguro



Transistores de salida estan perfectos el tip32 tambien , el tip31 totalmente mal, he puesto uno nuevo y sigue achicharrandose, se pone ardiendo y despues echa humo, por lo que algo esta fallando y esta haciendo que funcione mal el tip31 ¿CUal puede ser ahora el problema?

¿Puede estar el tip31 colocado al reves? aunque yo lo coloce tal y como vi el otro, letras mirando hacia tal lado y el nuevo igual


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Revisaste el otro como te dije? es decir el TIP32? las resistencias asociadas? desconecta los transistores de salida antes de hace nada y comproba lo que te comente


----------



## moises95 (Jun 17, 2011)

Si el tip32 esta bien, las resistencias rotas puestas nuevas, solo me queda medir si llega la mitad de la fuente ¿no?

30 voltios en el punto donde me dijistes, da la mitad de la fuente pero sigue continuando el problema del transistor, algo esta dañando ese transistor. el tip32 se achicharra al quitar los 4 de salida

Valores de resistencias, casi todos dan distintos a lo que deben dar ¿puede ser el problema?
¿Las tengo que cambiar todas las que da valores inesperados? 

Resistencia naranja naranja rojo 3,3 da 1,6k
Naranja verde rojo 3,5k da 937homs
rojo rojo violeta 220homs da infinito 
naranja verde rojo 3500 ohms da 1k
naranja naranja naranja 33k y da 33k (correcta)
naranja verde amarillo sube y baja es de 350k
gris blanco naranja 350k y es de 89k
marron verde naranja 10k y es de 15k
verde verde amarillo varia mucho 550k
amario violleta rojo 4,7k y da 4,7 (correcta)
naranja verde rojo 3500 ohms y da 0,9k


----------



## moises95 (Jun 18, 2011)

Resistencias rotas cambiadas por nuevas, la mitad e la fuente en el punto que me dijistes y los transistores de salidas en buen estado pero sigue fallando el tip31, se pone ardiendo y al final acaba estropeado echando humo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 18, 2011)

TE vuelvo a reptir no pongas los de salida solo los driver, o esta al reves, o el otro esta en corto


----------



## moises95 (Jun 18, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> TE vuelvo a reptir no pongas los de salida solo los driver, o esta al reves, o el otro esta en corto



ya lo he hecho echo, he dejado solo los driver y el tip31 no se achicharra, se achicharra el el tip32. 

Con los de salida puesto se achicharra el tip31 y el 32 no. Sin los de salida  el tip31 no le pasa nada y el tip32 se achicharra


----------



## pandacba (Jun 18, 2011)

podes tener dañados la polarización de los dos transistores, voy a tener que ver un poco la foto ya que not tenemos el plano del mismo


----------



## moises95 (Jun 18, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> podes tener dañados la polarización de los dos transistores, voy a tener que ver un poco la foto ya que not tenemos el plano del mismo



Como de ha dañado? entonces que tengo que hacer ahora ¿Cambiarlos, medirlos? comprobar algo?


----------



## moises95 (Jun 20, 2011)

Una preguna, los transistores driver los puse nuevo ¿Como que esta rota la poralizacion? No entiendo eso y menos polaridad de un transistor.

Y otra cosa, todos todos los transistores no los cambie, solo cambie dos, el 31 y el 32

¿Cual sera la solucion a este problema?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 20, 2011)

Las resistencias asociadas a los transistores lo polarizan, un ejemplo si tengo la bas polarizad por un divisor resistivo y se abrio la que va la base, el transistor entrara a conducir a pleno y se quemara

Los transistores nPn tienen el colector hacia el +B y el emisor hacia masa

Los transistores PnP tiene el colector hacia masa y el emisor hacia el +B


----------



## moises95 (Jun 21, 2011)

Estube cambiando resistencias de esa zona, pero me abre olvidaod alguna porque sigue achicharrandose.

¿Tambien es por lo de las resistencias el que se caliente el otro TIP al quitar los transistores de salida?

¿Entonces reviso las asociadas a esos transistores?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

también puede ser por alguno de los transistores anteriores, pueden haber sufrido algún daño


----------



## moises95 (Jun 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> también puede ser por alguno de los transistores anteriores, pueden haber sufrido algún daño



cuales? los demas tip31 y 31 que hay por las otras zonas?

Medire los tip de toda la placa haber si esta bien


----------



## moises95 (Jun 23, 2011)

Si, otro transistor mc142 estropeado, ya lo he sustituido. El ampli ahora esta sin transistores de salida, he encendido y todo perfecto, los tip no echan humo ni se achicharran. Pongo los transistores de salida y en unos 20 segundos enpieza a salir humo que aunque apagando el ampli no paraba de salir humo y no se que componente era. Tambien se calientan los demas tip si coloco los de salida.

Los de salida los he medido y estan bien.

¿Cual ahora el problema y su solucion?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

Es que no respestaste lo que te dije antes, no poner los de salida hasta ver que pasa en el punto medio de la unión de las R, aunque ahora si estando sin los de salida no pasaba nada y ponerlos vuela eso significa que tenes al menos uno de los de salida en corto o no le estas poniendo la mica aislante, el cuerpo del transistor no debe todar el disipador en forma directa si no se produce un corto circuito que te daña los drivers y puede dañar al mismo transistor de salida


----------



## moises95 (Jun 23, 2011)

Si, al parcer los transistores de salida estaban mal colocado (haciendo contacto con disipador). Ahora he encendido con los de salida puesto y nada echa humo. En el punto medio de la union de las resistencias hay la mitad de la fuente.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

Genial! eso indicaria que ahora esta ok!!!! quita el puente de la entrada e ingresa señal, con el volumen al mínimo, subi lentamente para ver como se comporta


----------



## moises95 (Jun 23, 2011)

Puente quitado. He metido señal, subiendo poco a poco y todo bien, nada se quema. en el punto de union da 31v pa 32 de 59 pa 60 que tiene la fuente. ¿Es correcto no?

Pruebo a conectar los parlantes?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

si, esta correcto pon los parlantes


----------



## moises95 (Jun 23, 2011)

No suena nada nada por ningun canal. solo suena el ruidillo de conectar los parlantes pero audio nada. Tampoco quema nada. 

¿Que puede pasar ahora?

Hay 0,95 volts  de corriente continua en la salida de los parlantes ¿Eso es normal?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

sacaste los puentes en la entrda del amplificador no?

No deberia haber tensión sobre los parlantes ya que para eso esta el capacitor, para bloquear la continua

Donde estas ingresando señal?


----------



## moises95 (Jun 23, 2011)

La señal la ingreso por los conectores de atras, como siempre lo he hecho. Si, los puentes estan quitados. Si hablas del capacitador derecho me parece que de hay abajo salio la humarea porque no note nada caliente ni nada quemado.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

uno de ellos puede estar dañado deberias sacarlo para inspeccionar


----------



## moises95 (Jun 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> uno de ellos puede estar dañado deberias sacarlo para inspeccionar



 uno de los tres capacitores? Oki lo saco y como compruebo que este correcto ¿Alguna funcion del multimetro? Explicame


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

Con el tester común no se pueden probar hace falta un capcimetro o un medidor de ESR, el del medio no hace falta es de la fuente, los que va  a los parlantes solamente, es para ver si abajo no esta revetada la goma, señal que estan en mal estado


----------



## moises95 (Jun 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Con el tester común no se pueden probar hace falta un capcimetro o un medidor de ESR, el del medio no hace falta es de la fuente, los que va  a los parlantes solamente, es para ver si abajo no esta revetada la goma, señal que estan en mal estado



La goma de los dos capacitores tiene una burbuja agrietada ¿Es normal?

Tiene toda la pinta de costar un monton esos capacitores, ¿no? o cuesta como los tranasistores?

Te dejo una foto de los dos


----------



## moises95 (Jun 24, 2011)

Si esta uno de ellos quemado, por donde esta la burbuja el plastico azul esta derretido y quemado. Entonces ¿Sustituyendo los capacitores quemados ya funcione el amplificador?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 24, 2011)

Cuando la burbuja se habre asi como se ven el foto, suelen estar en mal estado, aunque no siempre, pero como no tenes como medirlos conseguite del mismo valor de capacidad y voltaje para probar


----------



## moises95 (Jun 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> mismo valor de capacidad y voltaje para probar



¿Es necesario los 40v o puedo poner uno de 60v? Es solo por saberlo, conseguire los de 40v

Si despues de ponerlos nuevos sigue sin sonar nada ¿Cual serial el problema?

He llevado el capacitor roto a la tienda y dicen que eso ya no existe, me han dado uno de dos patas. El problema es que no se cuales son las patas + y - del condensador antiguo.

aunque son 4 positivas o negativas y la que esta en la goma y el circulo ese de hierro sera negativa o positiva no? 

Pero ¿cuales positivas y cuales negativas? Si no es como digo coje una foto de la que le he hecho al capacitor y editala señalandome los polos + y -


----------



## pandacba (Jun 24, 2011)

la que esta en la goma ailada es la postiva, las otras son negativas

si es por 60V no hay problema


----------



## moises95 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya los he puesto nuevo, ya no hay tension en la salida. Pero sigue sin sonar nada sin sonar ruidos, nada de nada. Nada se quema pero tampoco se calienta. 

¿Cual puede ser el problema ahora? los drivers estan correctos, los de salida igual, los condensadores.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 25, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Ya los he puesto nuevo, ya no hay tension en la salida. Pero sigue sin sonar nada sin sonar ruidos, nada de nada. Nada se quema pero tampoco se calienta.
> 
> ¿Cual puede ser el problema ahora? los drivers estan correctos, los de salida igual, los condensadores.





Antes sonaba y ahora que ponemos componentes nuevos no.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 28, 2011)

Disculpa por no contestar antes, sucede que hubo un corte de energia y encima dejo de funcionar la fuente de mi monitor, recien acababo de poner otro de emergencia

Como no tenemos circuito habra que relevar el mismo y obtenerlo para hacer un analisis del mismo, vere si las fotos permiten hacerlo tal vez tengas que tomar otras


----------



## moises95 (Jun 28, 2011)

¿Fue de muy larga duracion el corte? 

Hablando del amplificador, hay por atras una foto de debajo de la placa, no se si con esa lo conseguiras porque si le hago otra nueva a la placa por debajo esta ya llena de cables resistencias y cosas. Creo que por arriba tambien tiene dibujado el circuito en color blanco, nose si hay te estorbarian los componentes.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola si, el corte duro muchas horas, yo sali a la mañana a comprar y llegue como a las 14hs, 1 hora desúés ya no habia energia eléctrica, y no retorno hasta las 22hs
Fue raro porque aqui no es común que pase eso, y si hay cortes, son muy breves, por lo general, en dias de grandes vientos y lluvias, pero no duran mucho, 

Toda vista de ambos lados ayuda y mucho


----------



## moises95 (Jun 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola si, el corte duro muchas horas, yo sali a la mañana a comprar y llegue como a las 14hs, 1 hora desúés ya no habia energia eléctrica, y no retorno hasta las 22hs
> Fue raro porque aqui no es común que pase eso, y si hay cortes, son muy breves, por lo general, en dias de grandes vientos y lluvias, pero no duran mucho,



Son muchas , aqui como maximo una vez fueron unas 6 horas por un transformador que se estropeo o eso dijeron.  Aqui los cortes tampoco son muchos, este invierno abra habido unos 2 cortes.

Pero cuando se corta 5 minutos o algo asin ¿Porque es? Cada uno dice una cosa, una de ellas que es cuando hay oscilaciones bruscas en la intensidad. 

*Te quiero hacer unas preguntas antes de lo del amplificador, ya que estamos*


Y una cosa que no entiendo todavia, cuando estudiaba tegnologia y estabamos en el tema de electricidad recuerdo que nos explicaron que la corriente alterna posa de 220v a 0 y despues a -220v y se repite el ciclo. No entiendo eso de que se ponga en negativa la alterna, ¿Sabes algo sobre eso?

¿A que se debe que la corriente alterna tenga tantas bajadas? te as daod cuenta que tienes una lampara encendida y derrepente se desilumina  un poco y despues vuelve a iluminarse, ¿baja la tension no?

Y sobre los magnetotermicos, haber si sabes resolverme estas dudas, hay 4 tipo de ellos, el que te ponen para que te salte cuando consumes mas de lo contratado, otro que es bipolar (fase neutro) y esta al lado del fiferencias de cortocircuitos, ¿sabes de cual te hablo? pues ese para que sirve? despues esta el diferencias del boton TEST que es para cortocircuitos nada mas ¿no? ¿Entonces cual corta si hay sobretension? y despues de esos dos estan unos bipolares chiquititos que no se que funcion tienen ¿sabes cuales son?. 

*Vamos con el tema del amplfiicador*



pandacba dijo:


> Toda vista de ambos lados ayuda y mucho



¿Eso quiere decir que las fotos que hay son suficientes? Entonces con seguiras saca el componente roto o problema ¿no?


----------



## moises95 (Jul 8, 2011)

Panda, que tal el tema del amplificador? se consigue sacar el problema? no te entendi bien, quisistes decir que las fotos eran lo suficiente como para ver  bien el circuito o no?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 8, 2011)

Te comente que  intentaria sacarlo desde las mismas, pero si puedes subir algunas complementarias  ayudarian un poco más.

La demora viene porque se me rompio el monitor, y estuve off line bastante tiempo
Ni bien solucione lo del monitor, prosigo con lo tuyo


----------



## moises95 (Jul 8, 2011)

Are algunas y despues las subire.

¿Cuanto crees que tardaras en encontrar el problema del amplificador?

No consigues arreglar el monitor?


----------



## moises95 (Jul 11, 2011)

Panda, te dejo varias imagenes de la placa por arriba y por abajo, he quitado un condensador para que veas mas trozo de circuito por arriba. 

http://imageshack.us/g/836/dscn0673d.jpg/

Esa es la pagina del album.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 13, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Panda, te dejo varias imagenes de la placa por arriba y por abajo, he quitado un condensador para que veas mas trozo de circuito por arriba.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/836/dscn0673d.jpg/
> 
> Esa es la pagina del album.



Aparecen las imagenes? Si no se ven las subo a otro sitio.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola, anduve  a las corridas, no me he podido sentar trnaquilo a estudiar las fotos, espero ya mañana estar más libre asi me pongo con eso y ponemos en marcha de una vez ese ampli


----------



## moises95 (Ago 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola, anduve  a las corridas, no me he podido sentar trnaquilo a estudiar las fotos, espero ya mañana estar más libre asi me pongo con eso y ponemos en marcha de una vez ese ampli



Panda, creo que este amplificador esta dando mucha complicacion, y con esa fuente que da +60v puedo hacer un fapesa  a transistores ¿no?. Veo mejor empezar el nuevo y si hay algun problema tenemos de todo. Ademas si dices que el fapesa suena perfecto y tiene muy poca distorcion pues...

El amplificador no le funcionaba un canal, la ruleta de elegir la entrada esta echa polvo, no hacia buen contacto por lo que sonaba habeces mal. Ya ahora no hace nada, pasó de pegar las bajadas de volumen a dejar de sonar por completo. 

Yo opino esto, ¿Que opinas? Vietra o Fapesa. Dime que hacer.


----------



## AZ81 (Ago 16, 2011)

No es un amplificador difícil de arreglar, es un Vieta marca española de los años 70´80´por antonomasia de HiFi
en aquella época. Los componentes hace unos años no hubieran sido difíciles de encontrar, son Piher de la fabrica que había en Barcelona, ellos son SC109, y MC142 y MC152, cuyo patillaje es E,B,C como te los describo estos últimos, estas seguro que los sustitutos los has puesto en ese orden, ya que si no no te funcionara.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

AZ81 dijo:


> No es un amplificador difícil de arreglar, es un Vieta marca española de los años 70´80´por antonomasia de HiFi
> en aquella época. Los componentes hace unos años no hubieran sido difíciles de encontrar, son Piher de la fabrica que había en Barcelona, ellos son SC109, y MC142 y MC152, cuyo patillaje es E,B,C como te los describo estos últimos, estas seguro que los sustitutos los has puesto en ese orden, ya que si no no te funcionara.



Mc142 por tip31 y el 152 por el tip32, uno es npn y otro pnp ¿no? entonces como que todos son e,b,c

Y otra cosilla, aun no he sustituido el sc109 ni lo he comprobado, no se que transistor es ni que forma tiene ¿Me podrias señalar cual? Aunque creo que es uno de esos que son muy pequeñitos ¿no?


----------



## AZ81 (Ago 20, 2011)

El SC109 es el pequeñito, en según que tiendas de España se puede conseguir ya que tienen stock, pero ese no te hará falta cambiarlo, a no ser que lo hayas toqueteado al medir y lo hayas cruzado. Los MC 142 y 152 son npn y pnp correcto, pero la disposición de sus patillas son Emisor, Base y Colector y lo que tienes que comprobar es que a los sustitutos les hayas conectado los terminales de sus patillas y estén de la forma correcta, emisor con emisor, base con base y el otro terminal igual, ya que pueden llevar otra disposición de fabricación esas patillas en los TIP.
P.D. Aquí te paso las especificaciones del TIP 42:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/TIP42.pdf
y ojo el que compres que sea el 41C o 42C, ya que estos son los que llegan a 100V y los A,B no llegan (y las patillas son diferentes a los MC).


----------



## moises95 (Ago 20, 2011)

¿Pero el tip42 es el sustituto de que MC?

Los 142 y 152 los sistitui por tip31c y tip32c

¿Entonces los tips pueden tener las patillas diferentes a las del dtaasheet o identcas?
¿Los tips tienen las patrilals diferentes a los MC?


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 20, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> ¿Pero el tip42 es el sustituto de que MC?
> 
> Los 142 y 152 los sistitui por tip31c y tip32c
> 
> ...


 
Y solamente hasta ahora usted se pregunta: . . . ¿son equivalentes estos transistores? . . . 
Antes de comprar y reemplazar un transistor, primero verifique que son compatibles.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 20, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Y solamente hasta ahora usted se pregunta: . . . ¿son equivalentes estos transistores? . . .
> Antes de comprar y reemplazar un transistor, primero verifique que son compatibles.



Segun me dijeron en post mucho atras los compatibles con esos "MC" son tip 31 y 32


----------



## AZ81 (Ago 21, 2011)

Te puse Tip 41 y Tip 42 cuando quise decir Tip 31 y Tip 32, aunque los primeros también te servirían ya que son de más potencia.
El TIP31 es sustituto del MC142 y el TIP 32 del MC 152, pero antes de ponerlos comprueba como tienes que colocar las patillas de los sustitutos, si no, no te va a funcionar.
Te veo muy verde en electrónica.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 21, 2011)

AZ81 dijo:


> Te puse Tip 41 y Tip 42 cuando quise decir Tip 31 y Tip 32, aunque los primeros también te servirían ya que son de más potencia.
> El TIP31 es sustituto del MC142 y el TIP 32 del MC 152, pero antes de ponerlos comprueba como tienes que colocar las patillas de los sustitutos, si no, no te va a funcionar.
> Te veo muy verde en electrónica.



Entonces, ¿las patillas de los "MC" no son iguales que la de los "TIP"? porque lo que he echo ha sido colocar los "TIP" mirando hacia el mismo lado que miraban los "MC"

Si son distintas las compruebo ¿no?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

Todo eso no esta ya explicado antes?


----------



## moises95 (Ago 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Todo eso no esta ya explicado antes?




¿Panda tu me dijistes o yo entendí, que los TIP había que colocarlos hacia donde miraran los MC, no recuerdo nada de poner las patillas  B.C.E en correcto orden porque eran distintos a los MC. Únicamente que tenia que poner lso tips mirando hacia el mismo lado que los MC

Me da que esta mal colocado los tip y por eso no funciona nada en el amplificador


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 21, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> . . . no recuerdo nada de poner las patillas  B.C.E en correcto orden porque eran distintos a los MC . . .



Para que no vuelva a pasar por esa situacion embarazosa, descargue el NTE en el siguiente foro:

Descargar NTE QUICKCross, encuentra la equivalencia NTE – ECG


----------



## moises95 (Ago 22, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Para que no vuelva a pasar por esa situacion embarazosa, descargue el NTE en el siguiente foro:
> 
> Descargar NTE QUICKCross, encuentra la equivalencia NTE – ECG



Me he instalado el programa, pero no encuentro nada sobre transistores.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

no hay en el una lista de y si no conoces mucho sobre ellos peor aún, de todas formas no existe ni el archivo que te hicieron bajar ni en la web no figura e la base de datos solo en manuales de la epoca.
Pero bueno no todo el mundo sabe eso.

Vos tenes algunos sanos de esos, yo te indique como identificar la base y el emisor ya que el colector es el terminal del centro, medilos y verifica cual es la base, si obtenes que la configuración es BCE lo pones tal cual estaba el original, si te ECB simplemente lo giras 180° para que concidan los terminales


----------



## moises95 (Ago 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> no hay en el una lista de y si no conoces mucho sobre ellos peor aún, de todas formas no existe ni el archivo que te hicieron bajar ni en la web no figura e la base de datos solo en manuales de la epoca.
> Pero bueno no todo el mundo sabe eso.
> 
> Vos tenes algunos sanos de esos, yo te indique como identificar la base y el emisor ya que el colector es el terminal del centro, medilos y verifica cual es la base, si obtenes que la configuración es BCE lo pones tal cual estaba el original, si te ECB simplemente lo giras 180° para que concidan los terminales



Entonces el colector siempre Siempre va a ser el del centro? Aunque este falsificado?. Entonces a partir de hay segun me dijistes, mido y saco cual es cada patilla ¿no?.

No me acuerdo como estaban colocados los originales  , haber si tengo alguna foto en la que pueda verlo 

180º es media vuelta sobre si mismo ¿verdad?

Otra cosa, creo que el problema de que el amplificador dejase de dar señal de salida fue a la hora de trastear los 2n3055 de salida, una vez colocados ya no funcionaba nada, se quemaban los "tip" y todo lo que fue ocurriendo


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

Asi es, debemos tener algo mas dañado por eso se rompen, si tenes dudas sobre tus 2N3055 fijate si podes obtener los MJ15015
Si 180° es media vuelta sobre si mismo 

Ten ánimo ya lo vamos a echar a andar


----------



## moises95 (Ago 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Asi es, debemos tener algo mas dañado por eso se rompen, si tenes dudas sobre tus 2N3055 fijate si podes obtener los MJ15015
> Si 180° es media vuelta sobre si mismo
> 
> Ten ánimo ya lo vamos a echar a andar



Ese problema lo conseguimos solucionar, era contacto con el disipador por los 2n3055, al final ya no se nos quemaban lso tips ni las resistencias. 

los MJ15015 sin iguales que los 2n3055? Pero cual de ellos es menos probable de falsificacion? esque los que tengo son toshiba y nose pero he visto alguna vez algo de que toshiba tambien era falsificado.



pandacba dijo:


> Ten ánimo ya lo vamos a echar a andar



 Entonces queda poco para sacar el fallo que hace que no de señal ¿No?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

Si el tema es conseguir el material en un comercio confiable que te venda buena merca, tendrias que averiguar quien en tu localidad o zona trabaja mercaderia de primera y si no averigua en little diode de inglaterra que tiene material muy bueno, el envio no te sale casi nada, tengo gente que me compra alli y me lo envia aca, y lo que he comprado nunca tuv problemas, por ejemplo aca no conseguia  TIP142/147 como la gente ya que los que hay se hervian solos sin señal, traje unos cuantos y espectacular, el ampli quedo como debe ser


----------



## moises95 (Ago 22, 2011)

Hasta ahora no he tenido problemas en donde he ido a comprar, o eso creo, por ahora todo ha funcionaod bien, condensadores, integrados y transistores no tengo ni idea porque lo unicos que he comprado nuevo son los tip.

La idea seria abrir un 2n3055 y comprobar si es original. Y una cosa muy muy rara, de los 4 transistores todos son con la cara plana menos uno. Donde esta escrita las letras y todo eso uno de ellos tiene la cara ovalada. Eso lo veo raro, es distinto a los dema siendo de la misma marca.

Hablando de los tip, siempre me dan de la amrca ST, A nose que no tengan que me dan una marca muy rara, nose si sera bueno o malo, aun no lo he probado. 

Entonces, crees que sera facil abrir un 2n3055? le hago una foto y revisais si es original, yo aun no se comprobarlo abriendolo. pero despues podre cerrarlo de nuevo? ¿se peude quedar abierto? ¿Se estropea si lo abro?


----------



## Cachoperro (Nov 23, 2022)

Lamento haberme equivocado de sitio para hacer mi pregunta. Creo que es aquí donde debo hacerla. Necesito ayuda con la fuente de alimentación del Vieta AT-233 más  concretamente con las conexiones de la  bombilla de encendido. Si alguien tiene el esquema también me podría ayudar. Gracias y disculpas.


----------



## felixreal (Nov 23, 2022)

Hola!

Sobre la bombilla de encendido, mide qué voltaje hay *entre* los cables que van a ella, dices que sale uno de 230v y otro de 240v, luego entiendo que entre ellos hay 10vAC. Cualquier bombilla de 12v te debería servir. 

Saludos!


----------



## Cachoperro (Nov 23, 2022)

Efectivamente la lectura es de 10VAC. ?Luego debo buscar una bombilla de 12v AC?. Muchas gracias, como ves soy un neófito en la materia.


----------



## felixreal (Nov 23, 2022)

Hola!

Sí, una bombilla de 12v irá perfecta si quieres dejarlo lo más original posible, pero quizá sea difícil encontrar una que encaje correctamente. También está la opción de poner un LED.

Saludos!


----------



## Cachoperro (Nov 23, 2022)

Lo del led está bastante mejor como solución, el problema que veo que el soporte de la bombilla es bastante  complicado porque va sujeto como en bayoneta. Voy a la tienda y a ver que encuentro. Comunicaré la solución.


----------



## Cachoperro (Nov 29, 2022)

OK. Felixreal tenías razón yo me estaba volviendo loco porque al principio no entendía la conexión de la misma y era más sencilla de lo que me imaginaba.  Encontré la bombilla fue un poco difícil pero lo conseguí. y ya está funcionando como debe ser.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 29, 2022)

Buenas. Me alegra que ese aparato quede funcionando con su esplendor de antaño. 👍

El tema de las lamparitas antiguamente era un mundo, las había de 2V, de 3V, 3,5V, 4,5V, 6V, 7,5V, 8V, 9V, 10V, 12V, 15 ó 16V, 18V, 20V...y así un sinfín de posibilidades que dependían del fabricante del aparato. Las mismas tensiones las tenías en varios formatos, de bayoneta, rosca, casquillos estilo fusible, ampolla con dos hilitos... 
Luego estaban las de los autoradios, de colores, a las que enfundaban con "chubasquero" de goma. 

Cuando había que sustituir una y no la servían tus proveedores habituales, adaptabas la de características más similares, a veces utilizando series.


----------

